# HOF Update any entrys?



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

about to do an update to the Hall of fame, if you think u have an eligible fish please post a link to your fish/report or post a pic and details of capture up here

Thanks a lot

Lee


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17518 110.5cm Jew, scroll down the page for the bragmat shot.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19255 89cm snapper, sorry PC. :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

...And Breambo gets his position back in style!

( Shame on you PC for catching so many good Snapper )


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dont forget craig 450's silver biddy....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget craig 450's silver biddy....
> ...


ah yep.....nup.

unless theres a HOF for wrasse!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ah, so the carp whisperer returns. and what, good sir, have YOU caught lately? :?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, think you will find it is Squidders Silver Biddy!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

paffoh said:


> LOL, think you will find it is Squidders Silver Biddy!


Doh, I was hoping Craig would take all the "credit" for the biddy


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Squidder said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, think you will find it is Squidders Silver Biddy!
> ...


Not a chance mate, sorry but your on your own there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

craig450 said:


> Not a chance mate, sorry but your on your own there :lol: :lol:


Filthy swine! Some friend you are. :evil: :lol:


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I will put this up for Ray(tugga),cos he didnt get any pics of his fish.

Species: Pearl Perch
Location: Spot X
Line/lure: 15lb low stretch, with a 7# nuclear chicken gulp jerkshad
Length/Weight: 60cm and over 3kilo


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

longtail tuna record...look at australian gamefishing records...it beats the queensland record that has been held since 1985!! with a fish caught in morton bay

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=18704&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=stonker+hof


----------



## sailfin (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19145

Rainbow Trout 66cm/26in 
3.9kg/8.5lb

sailfin


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Baitfish war?
I think there should be baitfish inclusion for 40cm of slimey mackeral  
Date: 9/8/08
Location: Flinders, Vic
Species: Slimey Mackeral
Gear: Strudwick SicStik Pro, 6lb Fireline, 6cm white/transparent ("GMN") Rapala Husky Jerk

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=18756&p=203284&hilit=flinders#p203284


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

G'day folks

Not sure how to put a link to the catch of the day section. This snapper weighed in at 7.175 kg & was caught using soft plastic on a 15lb line. Fish was caught off Woolgoolga on 19.06.08. Best snapper that has ever come my way. Still have very pleasant dreams.......which certainly has Sue worried.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17501

Ray


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

species:8.1kg mac tuna
place of capture:gold coast 12 fathoms august 22 2008
tackle:shimano t-curve,30lb line,40lb balck magic leader,penn 500l jigmaster reel
bait:live yakka


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

species:two jewfish 110cm 10kg each
place:new south wales
date :july 2008
bait:live yakka
tackle:shimano-t-curve,15lb line 40lb black magic leader,penn 500l jigmaster reel


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

T-Curves *****

T-Curve Flatty

T-Curve Tarwine


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

breambo

sweetlip


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Sailfin 66cm Rainbow


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ok guys all updated please keep them coming, the HOF is really looking awesome now, not many fish u could consider too easily beaten

Lee


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

In that case, Lee, I'll bring the tone down about as low as it could go....   

2 HOF on this link - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19022

Dunno if the link worked... Photos are on there. I nailed a 33cm (plus a tiny bit) Leatherjacket and an 80cm + Port Jackson Shark (it was thrashing around on my lap too much to get an accurate measurement.

Both caught at Kemp Bay, SA (bottom of Yorke Peninsula) by me on 24 August this year. Leatherjacket ate a cockle, Port Jackson Shark ate half an Australian Herring.

I'll slink away into a corner for the next couple of months now....


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I just had a look at the HOF and noticed that there is no category for BLACK (rock) drummer. The one I got yesterday (12/9) went 44cm, on a glow white 5" soft plastic on 9lb braid in 7m at South Durras. (photo is in the Trips Section)
Hopefully I haven't missed something, but is there a chance that the category can be created and my fish included in the HOF, and also the fishing comp for september. 8) 
Fingers crossed,
Greg


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Never entered anything before but this may make the EP section (though I don't know EP's are freshwater fish)

Species: Estuary Perch
Location: Bobbin Head, NSW
Line/lure: 4 lb fireline, SX 40 
Length/Weight: 38.5 cm

Here's the link to the recent report

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19514


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Lee,

Noticed there are no Diamond Trevally in the HOF, so couldn't resist the opportunity to grab an easy first spot :lol: .

Species: Diamond Trevally
Size: 66cms
Date: 05/10/08
Line: 4lb Fireline / 6lb Flouro
Lure / Colour: Micro Mullet / Pink Bits
Location: Pelican Waters Canal
Conditions: Perfect.

Link to the report
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20181










And same spot one week earlier, (Now upgraded) 

Species: Mangrove Jack
Size: 43cms
Date: 28/09/08
Line: 4lb Fireline / 6lb Flouro
Lure / Colour: Micro Mullet / Pink/Purple
Location: Pelican Waters Canal
Conditions: Perfect.

Link to the report
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19959










*EDIT*

Upgraded Mangrove Jack

Species: Mangrove Jack
Size: 45cms
Date: 12/10/08
Line: 8lb Fireline / 12lb Leader
Lure / Colour: Mad Mullet / Gold
Location: Tokara Canal (Kawana)
Conditions: Calm night

Link to the report
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20406










Cheers,

Jason

P.S The Mangrove Jack's have now been bumped by murd (see next post)


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Lee,

Here's another I caught last night, should be good for first place...

Species: Bigeye Trevally
Size: 51cms
Date: 18/10/08
Line: 10lb Platil Fused Braid / 14lb Flouro
Lure / Colour: Gold Bomber 15A
Location: Pelican Waters Canal
Conditions: Night

Link to the report:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20579









Hurry up and update these for me would ya :twisted: , before somebody knocks 'em off, as my Mangrove Jacks have already been knocked out before they even got in... Bugger.. :lol:

Link to murd's report
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20536

Here's a few others, 
joejoe's Spanish Mac,
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=20649
wozmc's Barra,
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20290
couta1 posted a bloody huge Golden Trev that a mate of his caught, though not sure if he's a member,
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=20570

and I'm sure there's been lots more recently, but I can't do all the work for you :lol:

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

This might get up there for Yellowfin Bream.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20589


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbjNX0UAACbfgAAQYYe9coXh2IA/79+gMADazYpGmQyCMNADTIjAGgNVP0k9PVP1R6h+Umg02kABo9QaCKn4hNMp6IeoaDIHqA0D9TUTaoxvKQ08xvsTsr0id/0lNEXlkNAgQO+ULcsrmGsZEPcsYDxEScZa0KTWpKllfWJGkZQizYCyE9w12vAzZfPTRpAIVjrXWJufOFKO8Q5bVoaUpshvQXNlpBrEplDjZbwmiLq6Xpb+cg7lVUFK/BqFxkgwSnDFh2QMH8xMjo6jDBeGyehh3PI6xqCOXE+YWCxKGBTviNT46VNabggMCrx2NgdJ5uaghjCQ216LuSKcKEhcZq+igA==


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Lee,

I keep forgeting to put this one in:

Date: 29/6/2008
Species: Yellowfin Bream
Size: 45cms
Line: 4lb Fireline
Leader: 6lb fluorocarb
Lure: Berkley Gulp 3" Minnow (Pumpkinseed)
Location: Cooks River, NSW


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

G'day Lee,

Not the most professional capture around, but it might just slip into the HoF:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=20405

Date: 12/10/2008
Species: Taylor
Size: 58cm
Line: 8lb
Leader: 8lb fluorocarb
Lure: 6' sluggo
Location: Bluefish Point (Sydney)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ok guys a heap of new entrys for me to put in ill be doing that tomorrow so anybody else have anything worthy please place it here with the relevent info and Ill get it all updated

Lee


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

we don't have a section for Striped tuna. If we want to start one ......

Caught at Bass Point NSW 63cm 11.5lb

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Two for you Lee

Firstly, I replied to this thread a little while ago and my (shameful  ) records were not updated in the HoF.

Secondly, I have some crabs ( :shock:  ) of the blue swimmer variety :roll: that I want to put into the HoF, but I want to know how these are measured... Across the spine? Claw span? etc...

Thanks!
Adam


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Awoonga


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

43cm yellowfin bream from Hen and Chicken bay. Caught on 6lb fireline, 8lb fluro leader and green outback lure


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Paffoh
Date of Capture : Sunday 2/11/08
Location : S.M Troutfest @ Lake Jindabyne, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 47cm Rainbow Trout, 0.960kg gilled and gutted ( Equal 3rd HOF )
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Daiwa Heartland X 6'6". Daiwa Tierra 1500, 4lb Crystal Fireline, 8lb Berkley Vanish Leader


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

paff do you mean 02/11/08???

Lee


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

oops, um yeah...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=20954#p226382
Rained out

Postby hollgi on Wed Nov 05, 2008 8:18 pm
Have been today/ 05.07.08 for a 5hrs trip, up and down the Brunswick River.
4,5 hrs it rained!!
After 50 min I caught this Esrury Cod just opposite the habour.
62cm,Rappala 125 red/white deep diver
6-8kg spinn outfit with 20pound braid/ 25pound leader
(Yes- it´s the one I cut off Yesterday)
It tryed to get into the oysters, but i had a firm drag, and used the mirage drive to to pull away of the rocks.
successful released
Might be 2nd in the Hall of Fame?

Later I caught a small one too.
Caught nothing else?!!!
Seems to be a Cod day.
Hollgi

Attachments

Resize of Clip.jpg

" THE BAVARIAN VIKING"


----------

